# Seeking advice about exercise plan for diabetics with disability.



## T. A. Piper (Jun 9, 2017)

I use to be a very active person doing gym workouts, running and cycling. However, since severely damaging my spine I have a lot of weakness in my left leg and constant pain in the lower back. 

I was wondering if there are any examples of good exercises I could undertake that will keep me fit and help with my type 1 diabetes.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 9, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 9, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, T A Piper. I'm not a gym bunny, preferring outdoor exercise, running, cycling, orienteering, walking etc. However, after a knee injury, I had intensive physiotherapy, augmented by deep water running / aqua jogging, initially wearing my kayaking buoyancy aid in a lido, and ending with 4 gym sessions spread over 6 weeks in hospital physio dept. Physiotherapists and physiotherapy assistants were very helpful and encouraging, particularly when they realised that I was pretty motivated, doing exercises at home, plus continuing to cycle and walk lots.
My dad, who is in his 80s, has type 2 diabetes and had a knee replacement about 6 months ago, has found the local council swimming pool and gym, about 400m from their home, a very good resource, with advice from exercise professionals in gym.
What facilities do you gave access to? Have you asked your GP about exercise referral programmes? Some areas offer cheaper or free sessions to people who meet relevant criteria.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 9, 2017)

Welcome.  Agree with Copepod as swimming or another gentler water based exercise would place less stress on your body.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 10, 2017)

Your head is in the right place, being active is the best. Really good luck in doing so. I got myself a good exercise bike, does all the miles etc but measure heart rate & you can set it as if you where going up a hill. Welcome


----------

